

Microsoft Studios in Vancouver, BC lays off all 35 staff - antsam
http://kotaku.com/5929141/microsoft-shuts-down-vancouver+based-studio
"Microsoft Studios has shut down its Vancouver office and laid off all 35 staff. Also halted MS Flight and Project Columbia"&#60;p&#62;https://twitter.com/24hoursvan/status/228585945946013698&#60;p&#62;"Microsoft Studios has shut down its Vancouver office and laid off all 35 staff. Also halted MS Flight and Project Columbia"&#60;p&#62;https://twitter.com/24hoursvan/status/228588277987434496&#60;p&#62;First we lost Radical then we lost Rockstar, now we lost a Microsoft Studio. Sad times for our city.
======
antsam
"Microsoft Studios has shut down its Vancouver office and laid off all 35
staff. Also halted MS Flight and Project Columbia"

<https://twitter.com/24hoursvan/status/228585945946013698>

"Important clarification re Microsoft layoffs - a statement from MS clarifies
they still have several teams in Van/Vic. More soon...."

<https://twitter.com/24hoursvan/status/228588277987434496>

First we lost Radical then we lost Rockstar, now we lost a Microsoft Studio.
Sad times for our city.

